# Analizzatore del file emerge.log

## Giorgio

Ciao a chi legge.

Premetto subito che questa news l'ho postata un paio di mesi fa sul forum portage & programming riscuotendo un medio/basso successo.

Volevo mettervi al corrente dell'esistenza di genlop.

Come si legge nel sito, serve per estrarre informazioni del file di log usato da portage.

Poichè l'ho fatto io e visto che può essere utile a qualcun'altro oltre a me, vi rigiro la notizia.

Adios   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Interessante...

Secondo me ottimo per fare delle statistiche, almeno si saprà dire con precisione quanto tempo ci vuole per emergiare uno o l'altro programma.

Grazie mille.

Jaco

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ciao Giorgiolo, sono ilmà  :Smile:  Sul tuo log parser ho già espresso parere positivo alla prima release   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

È ora in portage?

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> È ora in portage?

 

Cercando con emerge -s genlop non lo trova, quindi non credo. Cmq non pare malaccio la cosa, in certe situazioni può anche essere utile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cercando con emerge -s genlop non lo trova, quindi non credo. Cmq non pare malaccio la cosa, in certe situazioni può anche essere utile 

 

Appunto per questo secondo me dovrebbe essere integrato in gentoolkit o per lo meno inserito in portage.

----------

## cerri

Non male!

----------

## almafer

io lo uso Giogio,ma gà lo sai  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Giorgio

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> È ora in portage?

 

Il bug per includerlo è stato aperto su bugzilla da un amico a fine maggio ed è ancora in sospeso. Bo, vedremo...

Forse il codice non è di prima qualità, ma intanto funziona a dovere.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un saluto ad Ilmà (ma che cazz di nick ti sei scelto?  :Laughing:  ) e al Grande Capo Indiano.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Molto interessante....

----------

## Sym

Ciao Giò!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Giorgio

Bello.. piano, non spingete per gli autografi..   :Cool: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *Giorgio wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   È ora in portage? 
> 
> Un saluto ad Ilmà (ma che cazz di nick ti sei scelto?  ) e al Grande Capo Indiano.

 

Dani Tsevech l'ultimo immortale, il mio vecchio personaggio di vampiri   :Wink:  Son commosso   :Embarassed: 

----------

## doom.it

simpatico come tool.... mi piacerebbe vedere un opzione che carica la lista da un 'emerge -pD world' e calcola la somma dei tempi medi di compilazione, cosi da avere un indicazione di quanto tempo ci vuole per settare un macchina gentoo (una delle tipiche reazioni quando si dice che si usa gentoo è: "quale? quella che ci mette 60 ore a compilare?"), e magari anche la stessa idea col tempo totale, cosi da sapere quanti anni abbiamo "investito" (perso non è corretto) nella compilazione dei nostri pacchetti.

Ciao

DooM

----------

## Giorgio

Grande doom. Questo è un ottimo consiglio! 

Grazie.

----------

## cerri

Complimentoni a genlop, che e' nella GWN di questa settimana.  :Cool: 

----------

## babalinux

ciao,

  complimenti per il bel lavoro.

<parentesi_da_sviluppatore>

  non potevi scegliere linguagggio maggiormente adatto allo scopo.

  Practical Extraction and Report Language  :Wink: 

</parentesi_da_sviluppatore>

mi scarico subito i sorgenti e spero te lo includano in Portage.

baba

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> mi scarico subito i sorgenti e spero te lo includano in Portage.

 

```
*  app-portage/genlop

      Latest version available: 0.16.3

      Latest version installed: 0.16.3

      Size of downloaded files: 10 kB

      Homepage:    http://freshmeat.net/projects/genlop/

      Description: A nice emerge.log parser
```

----------

## babalinux

dici tu:

  "se ogni tanto ti leggessi le date dei post magari..."

chiedo venia.

baba

----------

## Giorgio

Grazie, sono contento anche io.   :Cool: 

Un po' meno però, se penso che l'ultima versione di genlop è la 0.20.2 e il bug su bugzilla per l'upgrade sembra andato ignorato.   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Mi unisco ai complimenti, ora abbiamo ben due script/utility "made in Italy" citati in due (consecutive) GWN, non male  :Very Happy: 

Tanto più che questo genlop più lo uso e più mi piace  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> dici tu:
> 
>   "se ogni tanto ti leggessi le date dei post magari..."
> 
> chiedo venia.

 

Ahahah manno' volevo solo dire che lo era già  :Very Happy: 

Giorgio: non te la prendere per gli ebuild, sono sempre un po' lentini nell'intergrarli... Sei tu il mnt ufficiale dell'ebuild?

----------

## Giorgio

Sì.. gli ebuild sono fatti in casa (da Antonio, un amico con la quale collaboro) e vengono regolarmente sottoposti su bugzilla.

Sperèm.. altrimenti faccio in tempo a rilasciare la nuova versione   :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

premesso che uso genlop già da un po' di tempo (0.16.x o 15?) e con molta soddisfazione, volevo chiederti se era possibile inserire qualche filtro per eliminare i pacchetti disinstallati dall'output di "genlop -l". del resto se sono disinstallati...

altra cosa: complimenti! ho installato la versione 0.20.2 (previo smanazzamento dell'ebuild vecchio aggiungendo la dipendenza del modulo perl e cambiando nome all'ebuild  :Wink:  ) ed è molto più veloce! l'unica cosa che non ho gradito moltissimo è la dipendenza da un modulo perl apposito. ho chiuso un occhio perchè genlop lo trovo troppo utile ;P

saluti,

tek

----------

## Giorgio

Ciao! 

Onestamente non era nell'intenzione mia quella di aggiungere un filtro per non mostrare i merge di pacchetti sucessivamente disinstallati; essendo la funzione del -l di genloppino pensata per riportare uno storico completo ...   :Wink: 

Comunque non è da escludere che nel futuro compaia questa funzione   :Laughing: 

Riguardo al modulo perl richiesto da genlop a partire dalla 0.20 in poi: ti do ragione, infatti all'inizio non ero convintissimo di affidare alcune parti di codice in quel modulo... ma alla fine so di aver fatto bene.  :Smile: 

next to come   :Arrow:  ci sono parecchie nuove cose in cantiere   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *Giorgio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> next to come   ci sono parecchie nuove cose in cantiere  

 

Qualche gustosa anticipazione ai tuoi fans preferiti?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## so

Complimenti a Giorgio per l'ottimo genlop

----------

## Giorgio

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Giorgio wrote:*   
> 
> next to come   ci sono parecchie nuove cose in cantiere   
> 
> Qualche gustosa anticipazione ai tuoi fans preferiti? 

 

Accontentato!   :Very Happy: 

Sto ultimando una nuova opzione che consente di mostrare la variabile USE passata nell'ultimo merge di ogni pacchetto.

Esempio:

```
giorgio@midgard genlop-dev $ ./genlop -i exim

 * net-mail/exim

                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Jan 11 12:17:22 2003 --> net-mail/exim-4.10

     Sat Feb  8 12:03:58 2003 --> net-mail/exim-4.12

     Mon Jul 14 19:51:07 2003 --> net-mail/exim-4.14

     Mon Sep 15 19:48:43 2003 --> net-mail/exim-4.21

     Mon Oct  6 20:31:02 2003 --> net-mail/exim-4.21

                                                                                                                                                

USE="ssl ldap pam maildir -tcpd -ipv6 -postgres -mysql -lmtp -exiscan-acl"

                                                                                                                                                

 merged totally 5 ebuilds.

```

output da perfezionare ovviamente. 

 :Wink: 

Grazie so   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Giorgio wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*    *Giorgio wrote:*   
> 
> next to come   ci sono parecchie nuove cose in cantiere   
> 
> Qualche gustosa anticipazione ai tuoi fans preferiti?  
> ...

 

E non ci provare mai piu' a farci rosicare in questo modo... questa volta Shev e' stato buono e ha chiesto, la prossima volta ti mando un panzer sotto casa  :Cool: 

 *Giorgio wrote:*   

> Sto ultimando una nuova opzione che consente di mostrare la variabile USE passata nell'ultimo merge di ogni pacchetto.

 

Se riesci a trovare il modo di evidenziare pure le CFLAGS usate, lo compro.

D'oh  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Giorgio

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se riesci a trovare il modo di evidenziare pure le CFLAGS usate, lo compro.
> 
> D'oh 

 

Ottima idea! Certo, aggiungo anche le CFLAGS, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa molto interessante...

ps. per le nuove anticipazioni, il panzer aspetta ancora qualche giorno a mandarmelo.   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

VOGLIO COMPARIRE NEL FILE AUTHORS!!!!!

 :Mr. Green: 

(altrimenti panzer)

ps scherzo

----------

## Giorgio

qualche novità..   :Cool: 

Se avete suggerimenti non esitate.

L'output più verboso ora consiste in

```
giorgio@pupetta genlop-working $ ./genlop -itu openssh

 * net-misc/openssh

                                                                                                                                                 

     Wed Apr  9 04:33:30 2003 --> net-misc/openssh-3.5_p1

       merge time: 1 minute and 25 seconds.

                                                                                                                                                 

     Mon Jul  7 01:02:04 2003 <-- net-misc/openssh-3.5_p1

                                                                                                                                                 

     Mon Jul  7 01:02:05 2003 --> net-misc/openssh-3.6.1_p2

       merge time: 2 minutes and 1 second.

                                                                                                                                                 

     Wed Sep 24 20:51:13 2003 <-- net-misc/openssh-3.6.1_p2

                                                                                                                                                 

     Wed Sep 24 20:51:13 2003 --> net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2

       merge time: 3 minutes and 20 seconds.

                                                                                                                                                 

 

 Total builds: 3

 Global build time: 6 minutes and 46 seconds.

 Average merge time: 2 minutes and 15 seconds.

                                                                                                                                                 

 Info about lastest merge:

 Date: Wed Sep 24 20:51:13 2003

 USE="pam kerberos -ipv6 -static -X509 -tcpd -selinux -skey"

 CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include/gssapi -I/usr/include/gssapi -I/usr/include/gssapi"

```

Ovvio che la pappardella è su richiesta, l'uso senza -i è identico.

E con i colori imho è più bellino.   :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

grande giorgio, gran lavoro  :Cool: 

----------

